# 05 brute runs only choked



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

the brute will idle and run with the choke on..will keep running after you get going if take choke off but sputters and pops..wont idle at all with choke off..is it just dirty carbs and maybe plugs?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like u ain't getting enough fuel, prolly clean carbs up, check the bowls, and fuel filter


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

ya Mine was doing the same thing and I cleaned the carbs and had sand in them with my main Jet pluged full in the Front. all clean and fixed :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

This may not be the problem but Ethanol is not good for carbs . It can turn to a greenish slime in a few days, most of the carb. problems you described can be related to ethanol additives . Just clean them out and all should be fine


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:agreed: pull your drains. 3mm. Allen,,, and flush it from the top with gas. keep a clean white rag under to see what comes out.... if that doesn't do it pull the carbs to clean..


----------

